# Sparky meets The Sunshine Boys on Easter Day!!



## FaeryBee

*So, I decided today was the day for Sparky to meet his "brothers".

Cheesh! Why'd she wait 'til I'm molting to introduce Sparky?!










Sunny, dagnabit! You ain't the only one molting right now.










I know Sparky is around here someplace!










Oh, there he is!!








]

Hi, Want some visitors?










Is that Sunny and Shelby at my door?










Hi, kid! My name is Sunny.










Sunny, will you be my friend?










Shelby, come say hello to Sparky!










I can't, I'm just too shy.










Well, maybe I can chat for just a minute.










Hey, Shelby here.










Hi, I'm Sparky!!










Do you guys live in this room all the time?










Yep, and Momma lets us come out to play, a lot!!










Oh wow, this is the other side of the house.










Hmm, they seem to have a pretty good view here.










Momma, will they ever play with ME?










Momma, am I gonna live in here now too?










But, Momma, -- we was here first!










Happy Easter from Sunny, Shelby and Sparky!! :wave:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill

*Oh my goodness, they are so stinking cute!! They really are the sunshine boys *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Jill!

They all send "Happy Easter" wishes to Julio/ChippyBoy.

:wave:*


----------



## jazzboys

Lovely pictures Deb, thanks so much for sharing those special moments. Good of them to stay still long enough for the photos, they are such handsome boys, absolutely beautiful dayglo boys


----------



## Shutterflymomma

Love the photos! They are all so stinkin' cute!!! So happy for all those sweet boys to finally get to meet!


----------



## eduardo

Aw, Deb, they are so cute together! I love the captions, perfect
Will Sparky share the room with his big brothers now?
They will have a lot of fun together it looks like it.


----------



## tippa

*Man, they are so bright your sunshine boys, I'll need my sunglasses...:wow: Looks like fun and they're all gorgeously cute!*


----------



## aka.pody

Well would you look at them.  A more beautiful sight I've never seen.








Looks like they had a nice chat and everything is okay.


----------



## Sammiejw

Aw I think I fell in love with this story! So great to see them meet and share this big moment! Perfect post  can't wait to see more of the gorgeous three!


----------



## thepennywhistle

*Wow. Aren't they all beautiful! I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you like yellow birds <G> I'm glad Sparky has finally gotten to meet the rest of the family, and they look like they're getting along. And now you can enjoy all of your beautiful birds at once.

Thanks for sharing all the photos and the news ! :clap:*


----------



## Pekoe

Omg 
I need a DEC now!!!
Someone find me one. Stat! 

Why is he so freaking cute 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michelle M.

The flock is together! What great pics, and I love your narrative. Can't wait to see the further adventures of your trio .


----------



## louara

priceless!

Happy to see all the introductions went well








How nice to introduce them all on Easter Day


----------



## Kristy4

They are all so handsome! Loved the pictures with the captions. It was like watching a story unfold and i LOVED it!  Thank you for taking the time to share your pictures and "story" with us.


----------



## Budgiekin

Oh my goodness Deb!! They are all so adorable together!! Loved the story you told with the photos! 

I am so pleased that the introduction went well. I can't wait to hear about their next playtime!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jazzboys said:



Lovely pictures Deb, thanks so much for sharing those special moments. Good of them to stay still long enough for the photos, they are such handsome boys, absolutely beautiful dayglo boys 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Liz -- glad you liked them. 



eduardo said:



Aw, Deb, they are so cute together! I love the captions, perfect
Will Sparky share the room with his big brothers now?
They will have a lot of fun together it looks like it.

Click to expand...

Dee, I'm going to try having his cage in here tonight and tomorrow to see how it goes. His cage is his "safe" place and Sunny and Shelby had no trouble barging right in on him.  Sparky chased Sunny out at one point though when Sunny got too close to Sparky's pellets. :laughing1:



tippa said:



Man, they are so bright your sunshine boys, I'll need my sunglasses...:wow: Looks like fun and they're all gorgeously cute!

Click to expand...

Better make sure you have an extra pair on hand, Si!
You never know when a picture of these guys might show up. 



aka.pody said:



Well would you look at them.  A more beautiful sight I've never seen.








Looks like they had a nice chat and everything is okay. 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Arlene! They did pretty well for their first meeting.  I think the little Sparky lad is a bit worn out now.



Sammiejw said:



Aw I think I fell in love with this story! So great to see them meet and share this big moment! Perfect post  can't wait to see more of the gorgeous three! 

Click to expand...

I'm so glad you liked it!  The Sunshine Boys will be having lots of adventures, I'm sure.



thepennywhistle said:



Wow. Aren't they all beautiful! I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess that you like yellow birds <G> I'm glad Sparky has finally gotten to meet the rest of the family, and they look like they're getting along. And now you can enjoy all of your beautiful birds at once.

Thanks for sharing all the photos and the news ! :clap:

Click to expand...

Skye, what's funny is that I never planned to get yellow but when I saw Sunny I just had to have him. When I looked for a friend for Sunny, all the ones in colors I would have chosen were females and I was set on having another male so I went back to the store where I got Sunny and got Shelby. They had been room-mates before I brought Sunny home.  It was like a reunion when they got together again. A few weeks later, I saw my first DEC and fell in love (however, that bird was a female too.) So, now I have my Sparky and my story is complete. 



Pekoe said:



Omg 
I need a DEC now!!!
Someone find me one. Stat!

Why is he so freaking cute 

Click to expand...

Quick - contact the Budgaholic Support Group...before it's too late!! 



Michelle M. said:



The flock is together! What great pics, and I love your narrative. Can't wait to see the further adventures of your trio .

Click to expand...

Thank you, Michelle! I'm not sure what mischief they will be creating but I'll be sure to post it when it happens. 



louara said:










priceless!

Happy to see all the introductions went well








How nice to introduce them all on Easter Day 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Louara -- somehow it seemed like a great way to celebrate. 



Kristy4 said:



They are all so handsome! Loved the pictures with the captions. It was like watching a story unfold and i LOVED it!  Thank you for taking the time to share your pictures and "story" with us. 

Click to expand...

Kristy, you are most welcome. I'm so glad you found it enjoyable.



Budgiekin said:



Oh my goodness Deb!! They are all so adorable together!! Loved the story you told with the photos!

I am so pleased that the introduction went well. I can't wait to hear about their next playtime! 

Click to expand...

Aww, thanks, Kim! It was exciting to see their reactions to one another. I'm glad the story came together so I
was able to share it with you all. :wave:
*


----------



## Erika

*How lovely! And exciting! I love watching their responses when you introduce a new budgie  looks like theyre getting on well :hug:*


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies

*Deb they are so adorable together!  I am glad that the intro went smoothly they will be best buds in no time I am sure 

What does Sparky think of the move? *


----------



## fritzi

Deb, they're stunning! And your story is hilarious!! My favorite is the picture of Sunny and Shelby looking down into the cage after they've discovered Sparky, but the ones of each of them on the branch are great, too. I bet they'll get along wonderfully after they sort out some little details.


----------



## pinksand

Oh my goodness this narrative is too precious!!! I love the ones of Sunny and Shelby tilting their heads to look below and Sparky tilting his upward to get a glimpse of the boys above. Budgie head cocking is too cute!

It looks like it was a very successful introduction! Congrats


----------



## nyc-budgie

Great timing! Easter will always be a super special day now. They look super cute together. What a proud momma you must be! Looking forward to hearing more about the group together.


----------



## Pekoe

They are the cutest trio! I hope they will become best buddies 

If not I'll take Sparky off your hands 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charis

Adorable! The story is awesome.


----------



## VickyLouise

They look so perfect together!! :loveeyes: :loveeyes:

Looks like the first meeting went really well! :thumbsup:
I do hope the meetings to come continue to go so well! Yippee!


----------



## Cerulean

Omigosh, they are so CUTE! More pix! 

I love that they are color coordinated.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Erika said:



How lovely! And exciting! I love watching their responses when you introduce a new budgie  looks like theyre getting on well :hug:

Click to expand...

So far, so good.  Sparky wouldn't come out of his cage today when Sunny and Shelby were out but that's OK. 
We're letting him take things at his own pace.



cutelilbirdies said:



Deb they are so adorable together!  I am glad that the intro went smoothly they will be best buds in no time I am sure 

What does Sparky think of the move? [/SIZE

Click to expand...

I think he likes being able to see the other birdies but he hasn't decided yet if he really wants to spend time with them or just watch from the safety of his cage. 



fritzi said:



Deb, they're stunning! And your story is hilarious!! My favorite is the picture of Sunny and Shelby looking down into the cage after they've discovered Sparky, but the ones of each of them on the branch are great, too. I bet they'll get along wonderfully after they sort out some little details.

Click to expand...

Thank you - I'm glad you enjoyed it! 



pinksand said:



Oh my goodness this narrative is too precious!!! I love the ones of Sunny and Shelby tilting their heads to look below and Sparky tilting his upward to get a glimpse of the boys above. Budgie head cocking is too cute!

It looks like it was a very successful introduction! Congrats 

Click to expand...

It was cute when they were first "noticing" one another.
Today when Sunny was on top of Sparky's cage, Sparky was trying to figure out how to get to him but still manage to stay in his cage at the same time. :laughing2:



nyc-budgie said:



Great timing! Easter will always be a super special day now. They look super cute together. What a proud momma you must be! Looking forward to hearing more about the group together.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Michelle. We'll have a "double" celebration next year for Easter. 



Pekoe said:



They are the cutest trio! I hope they will become best buddies 

If not I'll take Sparky off your hands 

Click to expand...

No...sorry! Sparky stays with me whether he likes Sunny and Shelby or not. He can always have his private space away from them if that makes him most comfortable. But-- nice try!! :laughing:



Charis said:



Adorable! The story is awesome.

Click to expand...

 Aww, thanks. 



VickyLouise said:



They look so perfect together!! :loveeyes: :loveeyes:

Looks like the first meeting went really well! :thumbsup:
I do hope the meetings to come continue to go so well! Yippee!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Vicky! I think everyone was pleased with the first encounter.



Cerulean said:



Omigosh, they are so CUTE! More pix!

I love that they are color coordinated.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Debbie! Now, should we call the "Sparky and The Sunshine Boys" or just "The Sunshine Boys" ??*


----------



## Cerulean

Oooh, Deb, that's a tough one. "Sparky and the Sunshine Boys" has a nice ring to it, but I'm pretty sure the three will make a posse soon -- and one won't be able to be separated from the others.


----------



## Keets4Ever

I am so glad that everything went so well with teh introduction. Sunny, Shelby and Sparky are sure to become the "bestest" of friends.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Cerulean said:



Oooh, Deb, that's a tough one. "Sparky and the Sunshine Boys" has a nice ring to it, but I'm pretty sure the three will make a posse soon -- and one won't be able to be separated from the others.

Click to expand...

Guess we'll go with "Sparky and The Sunshine Boys" until we see if they do become a trio over time.  
I'm kind of thinking I may have to go back to see Lindsey again next year to get Sparky a little friend of his own since Sunny and Shelby are soo bonded. :laughing:



Keets4Ever said:



I am so glad that everything went so well with the introduction. Sunny, Shelby and Sparky are sure to become the "bestest" of friends. 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Will!! :wave:*


----------



## Marii

The Sunshine boys are sooooo cuteeee, That is a bunch of yellow birds  Thank you for sharing this beautiful pictures!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Marii said:



The Sunshine boys are sooooo cuteeee, That is a bunch of yellow birds  Thank you for sharing this beautiful pictures!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Marii!! :hug: *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Oh Deb - I know you were hoping for a close personal relationship with the Wee Spark - but now...aren't you glad you "caved"?...
Your story and captions are so cute and funny, and totally You!
Also, I think your new siggy is absolutely Fabulous! And so is the one you made for Kim - you are really mastering Photoshop; and your taste in Budgie Fashion is impeccable!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks for the wonderful compliments, Ollie!

Don't forget to check out the "Celebrations" forum --
Poppy's Bridal Shower is this coming weekend! :wow:*


----------

